# Where to tap into electrical system - Ram



## CharlieNH (Jan 1, 2005)

Basically I need tap into the fusebox or a line for an ignition controlled circuit on a new Dodge Ram. It's not clear how to get into the unused fuse box circuits, but I'll take any good point of connection that is ignition controlled.

I've moved my Fisher plow over from my 98 to my 05 Ram with Cummins diesel. Everything's wired and I think it will work, but the last thing I need is to connect the controller to an ignition controlled electrical line. The fuses are quite small, and I can't find fusetaps in that size. There must be an easy way to connect at the fusebox, as there are lots of unused circuits. My controller has its own 5 amp inline fuse. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

Can I suggest tapping into the cigarrette lighter leads??? Usually a good source for juice...


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Need power*



CharlieNH said:


> Basically I need tap into the fusebox or a line for an ignition controlled circuit on a new Dodge Ram. It's not clear how to get into the unused fuse box circuits, but I'll take any good point of connection that is ignition controlled.
> 
> I've moved my Fisher plow over from my 98 to my 05 Ram with Cummins diesel. Everything's wired and I think it will work, but the last thing I need is to connect the controller to an ignition controlled electrical line. The fuses are quite small, and I can't find fusetaps in that size. There must be an easy way to connect at the fusebox, as there are lots of unused circuits. My controller has its own 5 amp inline fuse. Thanks for any help!!


Get a Scotch-Lock and your test light out and find any Medium Heavy Keyed power Source[like off the Ignition Switch on the column]Scotch-Locks are usually Blue plastic and you fold them closed then crush shut with pliers and a small piece of metal makes the connection. One note is they are alright for inside the cab and not recomended for weather exposure They will suffer corrosion and create a diagnostic nightmare.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Pull the knee panel down, to the left of the steering column is a group of wires that run through a plastic loop, find the large blue wire (keyed hot), scotch lock wont work on this wire its to thick, bare a section on the wire, strip a 1 inch lenght off the red wire form the plow harness and weave this wire into the strands from the blue wire, tape up tightly.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

there is a accessory in the fuse block right beside the driver's side door. I used a male wire connector and used that to run my controller and cb. Just have to get a pick light and find the right one.


----------



## CharlieNH (Jan 1, 2005)

That's the way it was in my 98 Ram too, but now the fusebox is under the hood and there's no obvious connection point.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I used the cig. Lighter myself.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I installed my Ham radio by attaching the power lead to the battery side of the main input to the underhood relay box in my 96 FWIW.

Not sure I like the cigar lighter idea- potential for trouble. There are circuits in the normal fuse box, you'll need a factory service manual to tell you (in the wiring diagrams) which are always hot and with are switched- call the local 5 star- they'll tell you which to use. for the connection use a blade trerminal- they have crimp on blades for those micro fuses to allow you to tap one side of the fuse - you just plug the wire in. some call them fuse taps. Cleaner, safer, and easily removable.


----------

